# Lowndes County - Who said deer don't kiss?



## creekhunter (Oct 11, 2004)

My Camtrakker caught this intimate moment this past week in Lowndes County.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice pic... thats a Kodak moment !


----------



## Whitetailer (Oct 11, 2004)

Very touching moment, but my eyes are on those horns!!!  Were they on a trail or near a feeder?

                                 Whitetailer


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 11, 2004)

Awwwwww!

Jim


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 11, 2004)

Precious picture.. 

I'd take another of the boy...


----------



## creekhunter (Oct 12, 2004)

*Kissing Deer*

The photo was taken on a fire break, where the deer cross to come into a food plot. Hopefully, the next picture we take of the big boy will be with a Leupold! :


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 12, 2004)

Awwww.  Now isn't that just the sweetest thing you ever did see.  I mean look how precious.  They're just so... BOOM!!   
I notice they appear to be meeting in the middle of the night.  Hope the old boy's wife don't find out.   :speechles 
Seriously, neat pic.   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## phoneman (Oct 13, 2004)

*kissing??*

Looks like two bucks to me........maybe they weren't kissing, just sharing some Chapstick......


----------



## creekhunter (Oct 13, 2004)

*Kissing Deer*

It looks like a doe with the long neck and no antlers. This picture was taken last week, so antlers should be visible by now. 

What do ya'll think?


----------



## Whitetailer (Oct 14, 2004)

*Don't let em tease ya creek!*

If the one on the right is a buck, his daddy is just whispering some advice to him!!!     



                               Whitetailer


----------



## creekhunter (Oct 14, 2004)

*Knee's a shakin!*

If the one on the right is a button buck, I bet his knees were shakin!


----------



## phoneman (Oct 14, 2004)

*doe??*

I'm not trying to detract from your picture Creekhunter...The buck on the left is obviously mature, he has broad shoulders, a larger, thicker neck and a "roman" nose. He even has a different color to him. The deer on the right is a buck also, see those things sticking above the ears? And the humps in front of the ears? The deer is likely a yearling-18 month old spike, which explains the long neck. Not distinguishing and recognizing these telltale characteristics on this deer is probably why button heads and small-antlered bucks get shot for does by mistake. I'm not trying to take away from a great photo, but the deer is a buck--never know, maybe even father and son. Which leads me to wonder, do you think deer or wild animals in general, can discern their offspring from other juveniles within a herd? I'm sure does can since they "raise" their fawns, but with bucks not playing a vital role (other than conception) in the birth and raising what he sires, who knows?


----------



## creekhunter (Oct 14, 2004)

*Yep, the one on the right is a buck!*

Phoneman:

You're right and you obviously have better eyes than I. The deer on the right of the photo is indeed a young buck. I pulled the original photo (the photo in this thread is a scanned copy). With a magnifying glass, I can clearly see the small spike antlers above the ears. I looked further on the roll of film and found what appears to be the same spike in a couple of other photos. 

No, I didn't think you were trying to detract fom the photo. I'm glad you brought it to my attention. It's still an interesting photo. You would think that as good as a deer's nose is, that they wouldn't have to touch noses to smell each other.  : 

As to your interesting question, I'm not sure. I believe that does know their offspring. I've seen them split up during the rut, then get back together afterwards.

What do you other guys think about Phoneman's question and statement? "Do you think deer or wild animals in general, can discern their offspring from other juveniles within a herd? I'm sure does can since they "raise" their fawns, but with bucks not playing a vital role (other than conception) in the birth and raising what he sires, who knows?"


----------



## phoneman (Oct 14, 2004)

*not the best picture..*

Creekhunter,
   The picture is not the best picture......yet! I am looking forward to one of you holding the rack in your hands with a million dollar smile on your face. NOW that would be a GREAT picture!! Good luck in matching wits with him, they don't get that big by letting yearlings rub noses with them!!


----------



## creekhunter (Oct 14, 2004)

Phoneman:

For me, a better picture would be of one of my boys to be holding the rack of the big boy. I just hope they let the little boy walk!   

Good luck Saturday.


----------

